# 2003 GTI Lug pattern???



## ctGTIguy (Jan 12, 2002)

What is the lug pattern from the '03 GTI?? Is it 5X100???
Thanks!


----------



## ctGTIguy (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: 2003 GTI Lug pattern??? (ctGTIguy)*

ALSO, WHATS THE BIGGEST WHEEL YOU COULD FIT ONTO THE GTI?


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: 2003 GTI Lug pattern??? (ctGTIguy)*

The MkIV's are 5x100, and the biggest wheel (diameter) is 19"


----------

